
Only Have Two Phases in Your Career - npguy
https://twitter.com/statspotting/status/1094086312594980864
======
greenyoda
> "You Should Only Have Two Phases In Your Career: Finding What You Love and
> Doing What You Love"

This is much too simplistic. People's interests change over time, so something
that I love in my 20s may no longer interest me after I've been doing it for
20 years. So my career may have several iterations of finding and doing.

Also, not everyone may not be able to make a living doing what they love. For
example, if I love acting, I may have to work as a waiter to pay the rent
between acting jobs, and there's no guarantee that I'll ever get a role in a
Broadway play or a Hollywood movie - there's a lot of competition for a small
number of jobs.

